# 2012 lease



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Looking for a west, south, or hill country lease for next year. Lots of deer, not to interested in trophy only lease. Shoot me a pm if you know of anything. Thanks in advance !


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Maybe...*

I am trying to look at 6000 ac this week in Edwards co. If I decide to lease it, I will need a few more guns.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

*Looking also*

We have 4 hunters that are looking for a place as well. Email me at [email protected] We will pay for the right place!


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

pm sent


----------

